# New Curtlo Cross



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup I like. Very much. Doug had this frame on hand and after a bunch of measurements he said, "Ya know...I think this one is right in the zone for you". So I took a chance and got a great deal from him.

The thing rides like butter. Handles so very well, on and off road. On the road, cruises like a tight road frame, and off-road, it just adapts. 

Only thing I was concerned about is the amount of saddle to bar drop, but so far...it's working very well for me. 

Took it on some local fireroads (lots of loose gravel) and am pleased that it is so stable; seems to almost self-correct. I never expected it to corner and hold a lne as well as it does either. Surprised the crap out of me.

A mish mash of parts is on it, mostly from what I had on hand. "Splurge" item was the Thomson seatpost. Put on El cheapo Tektros and El Cheapo Planet Bike fenders...but the LBS guy knows his stuff and those things are on solid. I love the two-tone Arione saddle on it...picked that one up new half-price from an RBR'er.

Plan is to put Campy PT cx specific crankset on when it becomes available, and I can afford it. Thankfully they're coming out with both 10 and 11 speed, and in aluminum (as well as carbon) as I rather like the silver giblets on this bike. The Campy road cranks on this for now, will see me through for a time anyway.

Considering it's a throw-together bike...I think it turned out beautiful. Will be nice to have something winter/rain/dirt road worthy. Now if I only had fellow riders within a 30 mile radius of me that wanted to go get dirty.

Edit to add: opted for 35's for tires, glad I did. Will try and get a couple better close up pics of Doug's frame work in the next day or two as well. Oh, and anyone that wants a Curtlo cx specific bike...don't try road specific crankset...won't work.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice! Very reminiscent in spirit of my Schneider. Loves me some gravel expeditions.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Nice! Very reminiscent in spirit of my Schneider. Loves me some gravel expeditions.



Oh Hi Creaky! Nice to see a familiar face! 

Yup...I've umpteen miles of fire roads all over the place up here, winding all over the mountains. It's been a bummer to have to just "ride past them". Now I can split off and go where I want. 

Schneiders, not familiar with those. Will look up.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

That's the perfect bike for cruising around here, too. Lots of gravel, or roads that are *supposed* to be paved. I think there will be a big market in the next year or so for "country bikes", as some people call them.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> That's the perfect bike for cruising around here, too. Lots of gravel, or roads that are *supposed* to be paved. I think there will be a big market in the next year or so for "country bikes", as some people call them.


Hi Platy!  

LOl... "_Country bike?"_

I prefer to call mine something more beefy, such as "all 'rounder" or my, "go-to" bike. 

It's such a sweet frame I almost feel guilty about not putting it to the use it was intended for...cx racing. But as I've said, I'd rather ride my bike than carry it...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Aye, I call them all-rounders myself.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Aye, I call them all-rounders myself.



Hee hee. And as much as I want to, I just don't think I can bring myself to blaspheme this frame with racks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, there are racks, and then there are racks. I love me a nice rack, if you know what I mean.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Pablo, very nice. What is it and can we see more of it?

Creaky, great bike it looks to be. Solid, classy old thing.

Just a couple more shots.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

thanks, but it's not that old - built in 2002. Although, it has seen a lot of miles, thinking about sending it for a repaint.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> thanks, but it's not that old - built in 2002. Although, it has seen a lot of miles, thinking about sending it for a repaint.


Whoa did I ever get that wrong.  Still, a really good looking ride from what I can see. 

Took this baby out again today. Won't bother trying to describe the ride characteristics more, as it just becomes redundant to do so. All I can say is be it on the road or off...I was all giggles and _wheeeee_ and _whoaaa_ and _you've got to be kidding me _ and _is this thing for real?_ the entire time.

I find it very difficult to drag myself off of it at the end of a ride.

Thanks all. And many happy miles to you this fall.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*So, you want to check out my rack???*



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Pablo, very nice. What is it and can we see more of it?


The least you could do it buy me dinner. Here's a few photos. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...d.php?t=196448 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=143127&id=129436858552


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

Considering the uncertainty that you had about building up this bike a few weeks ago it looks like everything turned out right. Glad that you are enjoying it so much. I'm jealous; no one ever has 64 cm frames just lying around!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Beautiful........very, very nice


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Pablo, the linky no workie. I was able to see the FB photos though, by clicking on the link in my email notification on this thread. Wow. Ever posted the story behind this bike on this forum? You should. That thing is far out. :thumbsup: 

Ironbutt...I couldn't afford to go true custom so I just bided my time and waited patiently for the right one to come along. So happy I did. It even has the exact paint I would've chosen from Doug's color choices! And, it came with the fork and the headset too. But yeah, a 64 won't just be "just lying around" for sure! 

Dave, thanks. I'm glad the parts I already had seem to work with this bike (except for the crankset... waiting on that one). I'm not a huge fan of all that seatpost sticking out but the virtual TT length is just right for me, and I'm exceedingly comfortable in the cockpit, so I guess it's OK.


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*New Curtlo cross*

"The virtual TT length is just right for me, and I'm exceedingly comfortable in the cockpit, so I guess it's OK." 

Believe me when I say this: you are exactly right. If you are comfortable it is the only thing that matters. Components can be changed but if the frame doesn't fit it's the pits, and I know about frames that don't fit.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Looks nice! 

Needs some mud.

Here is a nice video.





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/11695455">Local trails ala cx</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user2018660">Andy Wardman</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

Best!

Philippe


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Philippe,

At least I have something to train on this winter! Had to turn down a nice frame last year, so I'm glad that this year...I won't be resigned to crossfit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Pablo, the linky no workie. I was able to see the FB photos though, by clicking on the link in my email notification on this thread. Wow. Ever posted the story behind this bike on this forum? You should. That thing is far out. :thumbsup:


The link should work . . .http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196448 

If not, the thread is entitled"Black Sheep "Dirt Road" Bike: warning may cause bike lust"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

with them spacers and long stem the frame looks too small for you.
send it my way so i can see if it fits me.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice try Welty, nice try. 

The stem is actually too long for me, but it's the only spare I had on hand. I'm a bit too stretched out if riding on the hoods proper. Need a 100 I think.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

P.S. to Pablo,

Jimminy Christmas...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> P.S. to Pablo,
> 
> Jimminy Christmas...


I really like your Curtlo. I was thinking about a Curtlo travel bike with the Ritchey couplers, but then it dawned on me . . .I don't travel much and it seemed like a waste of money . . . so I got the Black Sheep instead.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

looks good built up. I really dig my curtlo road bike. it's always comfortable in the saddle and handles perfectly for me. let me know if you still need a 100 stem. i've got a 3t forgie stem 100mm with a i think a 5deg rise i could send you.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

moschika said:


> looks good built up. I really dig my curtlo road bike. it's always comfortable in the saddle and handles perfectly for me. let me know if you still need a 100 stem. i've got a 3t forgie stem 100mm with a i think a 5deg rise i could send you.



Thanks for checking it out, Mosch. As you said, comfortable as all heck. I will defintely go to Doug when in the market for a Mtb. 

And, a 5-6 deg rise is perfect for me on this bike (I think the current one is around six...just needs to be a bit shorter...too bad, as it's danged purty). May take you up on that. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice. I couldn't be more pleased with my Curtlo.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet ride! Which color is that - cream? Classy bike. I love my Curtlo - one of the best deals going anywhere imo.


----------

